# Floor and wall rot in add on bath



## Margrey (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I have a problem with my bathroom.  The bathroom was an addition to a 150 year old farm house, so I have no idea how long ago it was build.  The toilet flange rusted out and the toilet now leaks (no we are not still using it).  Because of the vinyl flooring and wall paper the water damage got a big foot hold before I noticed it.  (It was my Grandmother's bathroom while she was alive and the rest of us stayed out.)  Here's the question:  If the sill is rotted how do I replace it?  The wall is load bearing. Thank you for any instructions.


----------



## travelover (Jan 11, 2008)

Margrey, if you have a digital camera, posting a picture or two will get you much better advice.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, this definately would be a lot easier to assess with a couple of photos. Without seeing it though, I can say you'll need to support the load above the wall somehow. A simple 4x4 braced across the ceiling with a couple of studs may be enough, or you may have to build a temporary wall to hod the weight while you work on it. 

Depending on what's above it, may be a pretty heavy load or maybe not. Can you get us some photos, or at least a few more details? We need to know what's above it, what the roof stucture is, and anything else that may pertain to the project.


----------



## Margrey (Jan 13, 2008)

The roof above the room is a simple tin roof.  I think this bath started life as a porch added on.  I will try to borrow a digital camera for more info.


----------



## booft (Jan 13, 2008)

The picture would be a great idea so we could get a better idea of all you mean. I am horrible without seeing the issues. I love to see that it might have been a porch before hand. I know someones house that the now living room had a fireplace in it, next to the front door, there is a huge cement type bubble on the floor (in the middle of hardwood floor) and where the fireplace was, does not match where the chimney is now.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

A simple tin roof is not likely to be much weight. What are the rough dimentions of the room, or the floor space? Also, are the walls opened up? Also, do you know which way the ceiling joists are running?

Sorry for so many questions, but don't want to address 20 different possible situations. 

Also (again ), if you manage to get a hold of a camera, be sure to get a couple of shots of the outside as well. Gives us a better idea of the overall structure.


----------



## Margrey (Feb 17, 2008)

I finally was able to borrow a digital camera.  Here are the pictures of the bathroom.  The problem is around the toilet including under some of the tile.  The toilet sits under the window.  I have not started destruction on the rotted parts due to the weather.  So, what do you think?

Margrey


----------



## guyod (Feb 18, 2008)

I would start by removing the toilet and see how bad the flange is rotted out and how easy it will be to replace. There is a couple different options.  If you can get the old flange off they make a compression flange that screws into the cast iron pipe with a rubber sleeve. 
The biggest problem with replacing a flange is the height. this will determine how you fix your subfloor. The easiest is to find a flange that lets you put a 1/2 to 3/4 plywood down over the whole bathroom.
I would not worry about the sill. replacing that is a huge project and  from the pics i dont see any major problems. If you do choice to replace the subfloor instead of cover it just add a floor joist or nailer, depending on the direction the floor joists run, to the inside of the sill


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 19, 2008)

I would also take out the toilet and see what the subfloor condition is like. 
Then post some more pictures when you get all the decayed wood out. Then we can give better advice along the way.


----------

